# Single origin vs blend - espresso



## CliveM2 (Jan 4, 2019)

I'm about to progress from a moka pot to a lever machine plus Lido ET grinder. I'm aware of the importance of a consistent grind for expresso...so how important is it to use single origin beans? Presumably blends of beans won't grind consistently.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Blends are great if done well. Similarly soluble coffees working in harmony means you get the best of both worlds.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Won't make much difference to grind. Origin will make a bigger difference to extraction (all else bring equal).

Basically, you might be overthinking this, blends are designed for consistency of flavour, SOs are quirky/more individual, but you make them the same way (dose consistently, adjust grind & maybe brew ratio, to bring them all in line).


----------



## CliveM2 (Jan 4, 2019)

Thanks, I expect I am over-thinking the issues....as I don't get the machine until next week I'm sat here thinking about it rather than getting hands-on experience. I'll try to be patient!


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Freshly roasted beans is more important than whether it's SO or a blend.

While it wasn't with a lever, I got to know my machine with Coffee Compass blends.


----------



## CliveM2 (Jan 4, 2019)

Freshly roasted but not too fresh I get for sure. Perhaps I should explain further what got me to the SO vs Blend line of thinking. A coffee I like very much is Rave's Italian Job. This is Arabica with some Robusta added. The beans will very likely grind differently. I keep reading that with Pavonis and other machines very small changes to the grind size can make a significant difference to both extraction and the point at which choke occurs. I suppose the reality is that the flavour of a blend will at least in part be influenced by how extraction occurs across the range grinds from the various beans. I get that this is probably a level of detail that's likely of very little consequence in practice....

Such will be my OCD I can see myself analysing consistency of grind under a microscope. I knew I shouldn't have got into this!


----------



## mcrmfc (Sep 17, 2016)

A medium/dark roast blend is going to be significantly easier to work with in the initial days when you are getting used to your la pav...just because temprature has less effect on extraction for the darker roast and you will get a reasonable crema even if you haven't dialled in 100%.

Now once you get used to managing the temprature and pressure profiling with the manual lever then the world is your oyster...in fact the manual lever should be a lot more forgiving (to a point) of a less than perfect grind or distribution as you don't have to blast at 9 bar as a typical non preasure profiling electric machine would...you can back off and 'save the shot'....so once you have the workflow try out those lighter roasted SOs.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Got for notes and taste. A dark roast may be easier to work with but the it may not be to the ops preference. It may...


----------



## CliveM2 (Jan 4, 2019)

Thanks for all the really friendly and useful advice! I plan to enjoy this journey...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Red Brick for instance is a blend ( Squaremile ) , pretty easy to work with, but again id only buy it if you like the tasting notes.


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

I always wonder with blends, how you can be sure of getting close to the ratio that the roaster has tailored the particular blend to into your grinder? Ie, 60/40 or 30/30/40 etc..


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

CliveM2 said:


> Such will be my OCD I can see myself analysing consistency of grind under a microscope. I knew I shouldn't have got into this!


Hahaha! You'll fit in well here matey, don't you worry! I reckon you'll be after a set of Kruve sieves by the time your machine arrives if you keep reading the forum while you wait! From there it's a slippery slope to refractometry! It's all good fun though, and at least you get to drink good coffee in the process! Of course, you'll have to ponder whether any blends you may purchase are blended prior to, or following roasting. There be dragons...

Don't worry too much about the difference in grinding for blend v SO though. You just grind and adjust to taste whatever is going in your portafilter. Blends have the advantage of remaining pretty consistent through the year(s) as the components are often tweaked to keep a similar taste etc even as different components become (un)/available. SO has to be taken more at face value, and WIGIG. But if there is a particular flavour, or origin/process you know you like, then grab it while it's available. There *may* be a perception that SO is superior to blends but it's very context dependant.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## CliveM2 (Jan 4, 2019)

hotmetal said:


> Hahaha! You'll for right in here matey, don't you worry! I reckon you'll be after a set of Kruve sieves by the time your machine arrives if you keep reading the forum while you wait! From there it's a slippery slope to refractometry! It's all good fun though, and at least you get to drink good coffee in the process! Of course, you'll have to ponder whether any blends you may purchase are blended prior to, or following roasting. There be dragons...
> 
> ___
> 
> Eat, drink and be merry


Blending before or after roasting.... I'd not thought of that.







:storm:


----------

